# New colored concrete porch is blotchy



## martuunis (Jul 16, 2014)

Our newly poured colored concrete porch (seven days old) is blotchy with white "stained" parts throughout. IMO, the beige color is ruined by these splashes of white stains here and there. The contractor says that this is normal because the concrete is still curing and that these white areas will go away. He has advised us to be patient and wait--it may take 30-45 days. He also suggested that we hose the porch down with water a few times a day during this time. 
I have attached some photos to show what is going on. One photo is a closeup. The next is a picture of the whole porch showing the white/lighter areas in various parts of the slab. And the third is a picture of the stairs which really look streaky with light and dark parts.
If anyone has concrete experience, we'd appreciate your taking the time to respond and let us know if this situation is normal or not. 
A few extra facts may be helpful to know: The contractor poured the concrete in the morning (9am) and returned to seal it with an acrylic-based sealer that same day in the evening (7pm). They scored the concrete the next day.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

How was the concrete stained? Was is staying put into the truck? Was it liquid or powder stain? Without a lot more information is going to be hard for anyone to help you with this problem.


----------



## martuunis (Jul 16, 2014)

*Blotchy concrete problem*

The colorant was added to the concrete during mixing and poured in the morning. The contractor returned to apply the sealer the same evening. I was not home when the sealant was applied. When I returned home, the slab looked like a sealer had been applied; if you looked at the concrete at an angle, it glistened in the darker areas. It was at this point that the concrete started looking blotchy, chalky with the the white areas. The concrete did not seem to glisten in the lighter, white areas. 
I believe the sealer was a clear liquid acrylic sealer. I don't know the brand; I'd have to call the contractor to find out. The contractor wanted to add it before the concrete would be scored the next day so the sealer would protect the concrete from all the the dust produced by the cuts. 
The contractor says that the concrete was even-colored before the sealer was added. Now that it has been added, I have to give it time to cure, about a month, month and a half. He also contends the white spots are concrete dust from the cuts and if I hose it down every so often, it will eventually wash off. He promises that the concrete will evenly cure to the color of the darker areas. He says that if it doesn't, he will return and fix it, although he is positive that he won't need to.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

he probably applied an acrylic sealer for a cure 'n' seal,,, i prefer not doing that,,, i don't use integral color in truck as its never uniform plant mix - all loads differ albeit minutely.

come to think of it, IF you look closely & know what to spot, 2 loads of conc never match - even successive loads,,, each load is a different color in the end,,, but that's just us'n's down here

irc

ps - same thing when i was up nawth :yes: never matched color :no:


----------



## martuunis (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that the sealer is the cause of the problem. The contractor left a clump of the concrete they used for the slab on my lawn. This clump was not sealed and shows a pretty uniform color throughout. Here's a pic. 
Should I wait 30-45 days (as my contractor suggests) to see if the color of the slab evens out? If it does not improve, the contractor says that he will return to fix the issue. Can this be corrected if the cause was the acrylic sealer?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

a 5gal clump doesn't make a good sample impo


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

That acrylic sealer is probably causing some of the problem, since it is a topical product, let it dry as the contractor recommends and more than likely the problem will solve itself.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Its not uncommon for acrylic clears to retain a white look for periods of time. They have to be completely cured before they will be completely clear. 

30 days is probably the average cure time for most acrylic products I work with, but I'm not familiar with your specific sealer. 

I suspect the sealer was not absorbed evenly by the concrete.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Give it six months.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

or, if you're my age, 6 weeks :laughing:

irc


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Like IRC mentioned, I wouldn't have sealed it the same day, much less the same week. Most high quality acrylics need at least a week (4 is better) of curing before application. Looks like the sealer didn't bond well at all to the green concrete. What does the porch & steps look like after you soak them down with water??


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Jomama, there are plenty of acrylic cure and seals that are to be applied as soon as possible after all finishing is done, including pigmented sealers. Reference ASTM C-309 and ASTM C-800.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> Jomama, there are plenty of acrylic cure and seals that are to be applied as soon as possible after all finishing is done, including pigmented sealers. Reference ASTM C-309 and ASTM C-800.


I know, which is why I said "high quality sealers", which is what you'd generally want for colored concrete. Cure/seals tend to be of lower solids content, and shouldn't be put on colored/decorative concrete IMPO......


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think I would put a cure and seal on colored concrete to begin with unless it was hot, dry, and windy.


----------



## Senders (9 mo ago)

Did the true color come out after 30 days of curing?


----------

